# Hanging closet rod from sloped ceiling



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

how about a shelf just above the rod going the 11' with inverted metal brackts and catch the studs with the vertical part of the brackets aganst the wall,and the horizontal part holding the shelf.another support for the shelf run 2x4s around the closet wall...left/back/right... the height of the shelf catch the studs.then drill holes in the 2x4 left side and right side to take the rod lenght/diameter in the middle for support at 5 1/2' cut a piece of 2x4 3" and drill the rod diameter hole in it so it flushes up to the bottom of the shelf and drill down thru the self to bring it up to be a middle support.the rod only needs to be just below the shelf enough to get the hangers of the rod.a 2x4 on the left and right the holes you drill to hold the rod,you should clear the rod without hitting the shelf removing hangers


----------



## shimmy25 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx for the reply biggles, didn't think about a shelf across the span.


----------



## qualetale (Mar 12, 2008)

shimmy25 said:


> Does anybody know of any nice hardware to do this or have any ideas.
> The total length is around 11'. The studs in the walls are 24"OC and don't
> line out where I would like.


consider hanging the rod with chain from the sloped ceiling wood joists. 11ft prob one each end and one in middle, but dont have to hit ends exactly. Look in hardware store for different chain styles and linkage might use to hold the rod--depends on wood metal etc. Just swingset "small chain" holds a lot of weight.


----------



## shimmy25 (Dec 9, 2007)

Thx for the replies. I had thought about the hooks and chains idea but I wanted something stable. So here's what I came up with.
http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic0029qf8.jpg


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)




----------



## dstarbuck (Feb 23, 2009)

*Great Idea*

I have been looking for a good idea for my basement for hanging extra clothes. Thank you for posting the pics, that really helped me to get that done for myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Chabbie (Oct 4, 2010)

*Rod holder with a backboard that can be attached to a sloped roof*

I created this solution for an attic closet under my roof. The pieces that hold the rod are about an inch thick. I made the holes for the rod using a drill bit designed for making holes (1/8 of an inch wider diameter than the rod). I then glued and screwed the rod holders from the underside of the long backboard with three 2 1/2 inch screws per rod holder. 

(Tip: Pass the rod through all of the holders and tape them down with blue painting tape or masking tape before attaching them to the backboard. That way the holes will be properly aligned.)

Once all the rod holders are attached to the backboard, you can paint it. Then screw the backboard (again with 2 1/2 inch screws) into the studs of the ceiling. 

This rod provides six feet of hanging space for shirts, sweaters, skirts and folded pants. It is very secure for the entire span.


----------

